
DUGA Over-the-Horizon Radar System - Pick-A-Hill2019
https://www.podniesinski.pl/portal/over-the-horizon/
======
Pick-A-Hill2019
This was originally posted about 8 months ago but failed to get much traction.
Came across this Polish photographers site with some breath taking photographs
and first hand accounts so decided to repost with new link.

(original at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19285619](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19285619))

